# Al Martin's Lectures on Pastoral Theology



## TylerRay (Dec 8, 2015)

Al Martin's lectures on Pastoral Theology: 99 lectures divided into 8 units.

https://www.youtube.com/user/cornopeanus/playlists

Reactions: Like 1


----------

